# Betriebsmittelkennzeichnung



## Michelinho (20 Dezember 2012)

Hallo ihr,

wie bezeichnet ihr eure Betriebsmittel, wir verwenden:

- Seitennummer + Betriebsmittelkennzeichen + laufende Nummer (z.B. 4K1, 4K2 usw.)

Jetzt sagt der Kunde, dass dies nicht nach Norm ist, er möchte:

- Seitennummer + Betriebsmittelkennzeichen + Pfad

In welcher Norm steht das geschrieben, dass ein BMK so bezeichnet werden muss?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Dezember 2012)

Ich hoffe das steht in keiner Norm. Nach Seiten zu bezeichnen ist absoluter Käse.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Dezember 2012)

> Die normgerechte Betriebsmittelkennzeichnung lautet ja:
> =Anlage +Ort –BMK


 entnommen aus LINK

Wenn das stimmt sind beide Varianten die du da vorstellst nicht normgerecht.


----------



## Michelinho (20 Dezember 2012)

OK, das wär die IEC 81346, wie gerade gelesen.

Aber wenn ich nur einen kleinen Schaltschrank habe, muss ich doch nicht Anlage, Ort usw. angeben...

Wie lautet aber dann nach deiner Norm die BMK hinter =Anlage +Ort -BMK? Kannst du mir mal ein Beispiel geben, das Betriebsmittel muss ja dann auch eine Nr. oder so erhalten???


----------



## Blockmove (20 Dezember 2012)

@Lipperlandstern

Mit =Anlage + Ort -BMK hast du recht.
Das Problem ist nur, dass bei -BMK zig Varianten möglich sind.
Ob nun -Seitennummer K Nr oder -Seitennummer K Pfad ist beides möglich und meines Wissen auch zulässig.

@Rostiger Nagel
Ich hasse auch BMK mit Seitennummern. Wer mal Pläne nach 20 Jahren und 30 Umbauten anschaut, der flucht.
Wir bezeichnen üblicherweise nach =ANL +Ort -K fortlaufende Nr. oder nach SPS-Adresse (=Anl+Ort-KA12.6)

@All
Ich weiß, dass K jetzt Q ist 
Und ich weiß auch, dass das seit ca. 15Jahren so ist, aber irgendwie hat sich die "neue" Norm bei uns nicht durchgesetzt :sb7:

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Dezember 2012)

Oh je, 'K' und 'Q', da lass ich mich auch nicht mehr drauf ein. 

Was sich sehr gut macht, ist in Funktions Baugruppen einen Nr Schlüssel zu
erstellen. Als Beispiel:

001 - Allgemeiner Teil, übergreifende Teile
002 - Stör und Betriebsmeldungen
003 - Automaik
004 - Vorschub
010 - Schutzzaun
100 - Vakuum Pumpe
203 - Mesststation
331 - Förderstrecke 1; Sektion 1
332 - Förderstrecke 1; Sektion 2
341 - Stapelplatz
411 - Portal Achse Horizontal
421 - Portal Achse Vertikal
921 - Straßenverkettung

Das wäre gerade aus meinen aktuellen Projekt. 

Ein BMK könnte dann so ausehen:
001-S201+T1   Not-Aus Tor 1
411-U71+S   Servo Regler Achse Horizontal Portal

So hat man später den Schaltpan schön in Kapitel aufgeteilt, kommt zur 
einer Funktiongruppe ein Lichtschranke oder Schalter hinzu, bleibt das ganze
in seiner Struktur erhalten. Es ist sogar leicht eine Funktionsgruppe mit zig
Blättern mittendrin einzufügen, ohne die Übersicht zu verlieren. 

Diese Struktur lässt sich später auch sehr gut auf das SPS- Programm übertragen,
das macht die ganze Sache sehr übersichtlich. Ein Einheitlicher Nr Schlüssel wird 
sehr schnell von Installations und Service Personal auswendig gelernt und hilft 
unheimlich bei der Fehlersuche.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Dezember 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> .....
> Was sich sehr gut macht, ist in Funktions Baugruppen einen Nr Schlüssel zu
> erstellen. Als Beispiel:
> 
> ...




Dieses System ist meiner Meinung nach das einzig Vernünftige. Zumindest wenn die Maschinen etwas grösser sind als eine Handbohrmaschine.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (20 Dezember 2012)

Man kann es auch übertreiben! So eine übertriebene Anlage haben wir letztens bauen dürfen. Man sieht Wald vor lauter Bäumen dort nicht.7

Im Schaltplan mag ich die BMK nur Seiten bezogen. Unten im Schaltschrank dann eine Legende mit Anlagenteil, Ort, Etage etc und das kann auch noch mit aus Kabelschild.

Aber wenn die Silberschilder auf den Schützen alles zweizeilig in der kleinsten Schriftart ist und eh alle Schütze dann K1 heissen hört für mich der Spass auf. Solche Sesselpupser die sich das ausdenken müssen leider nie damit arbeiten - aber das arme technische Personal.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Dezember 2012)

Verstehe ich jetzt nicht.... Bei Helmuts System weist Du das das BMK 100-U43 zur Vakuumpumpe gehört.  Bei Dir musst Du im Schaltplan erst auf Seite 100 nachschauen was das Ding macht. Finde ich persönlich totaler Mist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Dezember 2012)

Es gibt Maschinen die ganze Hallen füllen, wenn du das alles mit
ein Kennzeichen und einer Ziffer erschlagen möchtest, viel Spaß.

Ich bin übrigens ein solcher Sesselpupser, der auch zum Technischen Personal
gehört und finde BMK anhand von Blättern zu vergeben es recht Schwachsinnig,
wenn Schaltplan mal über 500 Blätter hat, passt das BMK auch nicht mehr auf
das Etikett.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Dezember 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Diese Struktur lässt sich später auch sehr gut auf das SPS- Programm übertragen,
> das macht die ganze Sache sehr übersichtlich. Ein Einheitlicher Nr Schlüssel wird
> sehr schnell von Installations und Service Personal auswendig gelernt und hilft
> unheimlich bei der Fehlersuche.



Wir benutzen eine ähnliche Struktur.
Und wie du schon schreibst ist es immens wichtig, dass sich diese Struktur überall widerfindet.
Mechanische Zeichnungen, Pneumatik, Hydraulik, Stücklisten, SPS-Programm, Visualisierung ...
Es ist wirklich immens, wieviel Zeit man mit so einem System sparen kann. Angefangen von der Konstruktion über Aufbau und Inbetriebnahme bis hin zur Instandhaltung.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Dezember 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir benutzen eine ähnliche Struktur.
> Und wie du schon schreibst ist es immens wichtig, dass sich diese Struktur überall widerfindet.
> Mechanische Zeichnungen, Pneumatik, Hydraulik, Stücklisten, SPS-Programm, Visualisierung ...
> Es ist wirklich immens, wieviel Zeit man mit so einem System sparen kann. Angefangen von der Konstruktion über Aufbau und Inbetriebnahme bis hin zur Instandhaltung.
> ...




Leider hat sich das nicht bei allen Kunden rumgesprochen. Manchmal haben die ein eigenes Nummernsystem das sie uns aufs Auge drücken.  Da haben Sie dann halt bei Servicefällen manchmal Pech gehabt da man sich erst die Pläne schnappen und sich erstmal da einarbeiten muss. Bei den "vernünftigen" Kunden hab ich das System im Kopf und kann ihnen meist weiterhelfen ohne irgendwelche Doku zu durchwühlen.


----------



## Verpolt (20 Dezember 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens ein solcher Sesselpupser, der auch zum Technischen Personal
> gehört und finde BMK anhand von Blättern zu vergeben es recht Schwachsinnig,
> wenn Schaltplan mal über 500 Blätter hat, passt das BMK auch nicht mehr auf
> das Etikett.



bleib doch locker.

Wir haben Serien in groß und klein- Da darf auch mal -45Y5 auf dem Schild sein. Speziell für "...findIchGut" Träger in großer Schrift 

Bei großen Hallen wirds, wie erwähnt, ein wenig länger.

Pauschal "Schwachsinnig" ist das nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Dezember 2012)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> Man kann es auch übertreiben!Solche Sesselpupser die sich das ausdenken müssen leider nie damit arbeiten - aber das arme technische Personal.



Also unsere Instandhalter kommen wunderbar damit zurecht.
Bei der letzten großen Anlage mit über 600 Ein-Ausgängen waren beim Inbetriebnahme-EA-Test gerade mal 2 Signale vertauscht.
So schlecht kann das System also nicht sein.

Aber wie mein alter Chef immer zu sagen pflegte:
Es ist nicht immer das Wasser schuld wenn die Ente nicht  schwimmen kann

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## M-Ott (20 Dezember 2012)

Ich mag Seite-Kennbuchstabe-Pfad. 500K9 existiert nicht, wenn der Plan vernünftig strukturiert und die Seitennummerierung strukturbezogen ist.

P.s.: K ist nicht zwangsläufig Q, sondern nur, wenn's Leistung schaltet.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (21 Dezember 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Ich mag Seite-Kennbuchstabe-Pfad. 500K9 existiert nicht, wenn der Plan vernünftig strukturiert und die Seitennummerierung strukturbezogen ist.
> 
> P.s.: K ist nicht zwangsläufig Q, sondern nur, wenn's Leistung schaltet.



Somit bist du doch wieder bei Helmuts System und mischt es mit der Seitenzahl.   Wie macht ihr das dann eigentlich mit der symbolischen Programmierung wenn auch in ähnlichen Anlagen die Bezeichnung der Bauteile immer wieder anders ist ?  Bei mir ist das Symbol das BMK. Damit kann ich mir in vielen Fälle den Kommentar sparen (was ich nicht tue) da ich ja weiss was sich hinter dem Symbol verbirgt.


----------



## M-Ott (21 Dezember 2012)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das dann eigentlich mit der symbolischen Programmierung wenn auch in ähnlichen Anlagen die Bezeichnung der Bauteile immer wieder anders ist ?


Die Frage stellt sich bei mir eigentlich nicht. Ich habe lange Zeit die Pläne für absolute Serienmaschinen gemacht. Dort reichten ein paar freie Seiten mittendrin um auf alles vorbereitet zu sein. Mittlerweile ist es genau umgekehrt: Absolute Sondermaschinen, für die sowieso jedes Mal ein völlig neues Programm benötigt wird.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (23 Dezember 2012)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Silberschilder auf den Schützen alles zweizeilig in der kleinsten Schriftart ist ...



Hab noch nen Bild gefunden







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (23 Dezember 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Die Frage stellt sich bei mir eigentlich nicht. Ich habe lange Zeit die Pläne für absolute Serienmaschinen gemacht. Dort reichten ein paar freie Seiten mittendrin um auf alles vorbereitet zu sein. Mittlerweile ist es genau umgekehrt: Absolute Sondermaschinen, für die sowieso jedes Mal ein völlig neues Programm benötigt wird.



Tja wir machen auch Sondermaschinen, allerdings kann ich große Teile des Programms "gutenbergen". Ich muß nur die Symboltabelle anpassen und Bausteinkonistenzprüfung machen.
Das ist ein Vorteil eines Bezeichnungssystem abseits von Blatt/Pfad.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Dezember 2012)

Blattbezogne Kennzeichnungen sind für Konstrukteure die keine Phantasie haben


----------



## MSB (23 Dezember 2012)

Also die Norm = 81346 sieht vor
= Funktionsaspekte z.B. die von Helmut angesprochene Funktionsgruppe
+ Ortsaspekte bedeutet wo steht das Zeug, z.B. W1H1A1S1 Werk 1 Halle 1 Anlage 1 Schaltschrank1
- BMK K1 K2 etc. Seitenzahlen oder sonstiges sind laut Norm nicht Bestandteil des BMKZ.

Bezogen auf den Eingangsthread:
Es ist weder die Variante vom TE Normgerecht noch die vom Kunden geforderte.
Wobei es allerdings durchaus legitim ist, für den Kunden das ganze zu spezifizieren,
hier dann auch gerne Abweichend von der Norm ... weil Werksstandard.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Blockmove (23 Dezember 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> - BMK K1 K2 etc. Seitenzahlen oder sonstiges sind laut Norm nicht Bestandteil des BMKZ.



Und nur weil es div. ECAD-Programme standardmässig so machen, ist es nicht automatisch zwingend erforderlich.
Wenn ich abweichend davon meine BMK vergebe, dann brauche ich zwar bei der Hardware-Konstruktion länger, spare aber viel Zeit bei der Programmierung und bei der Inbetriebnahme. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Wutbürger (24 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,  

 Mal sehen, ob ich das mit meinem Halbwissen etwas zusammenfassen kann. 

 Um festzustellen, ob die vom Themenstarter genannte Variante Normgerecht ist, ist folgendes notwendig:


Es muss bekannt sein, welche Norm     in welcher Ausführung angewandt werden soll
Es muss festgelegt sein sein, wie     die Nummer - und Namensvergabe gestaltet werden soll.
 
Angeblich soll es sich hier um die EN 81346 handeln.
 Vermutlich ist es aber eher, die inzwischen nicht mehr gültige DIN 40719-2, von der der Themenstarter schreibt.
 Dort waren mehre Varianten möglich:



Quelle: Moeller-Schaltungsbuch 01/03


 Zusammengefasst:


Es wird eine nicht mehr gültige Norm zugrunde gelegt.
Kunde und Auftragnehmer hatten unterschiedliche Varianten der BMK- Vergabe, die beide zur alten Norm konform wären.
Wenn keine Sonderregelung getroffen werden soll, ist naheliegend, die EN 81346 anzuwenden. 
Achtung: nur wenn das CAD-System das auch kann!
 ---
So am Rande:
 In der DIN EN 81346 ist nicht mehr von BMK, sondern alternativ von der Referenzkennzeichnung die Rede.

 Hier mal etwas Input:
Teil 1: Strukturierungsprinzipien und Referenzkennzeichnung nach IEC 81346
Teil 2: Kennzeichnung und Ordnung der Dokumentation nach IEC 61355
Es wird schnell ersichtlich, wie viel einfacher das mal wieder geworden ist... *ROFL*

 Hier etwas besser verdauliches:
Aktuelle Normen der Elektrotechnik

 Sehr wahrscheinlich arbeiten noch sehr viele mit der alten DIN 40719-2!

 Um eine Vorstellung zu bekommen, was Norm und was Praxis ist kann ich diesen Beitrag aus dem E-CAD-Forum empfehlen.  
 Für das Pflegen von großen Maschinen und Anlagen ist es sowieso nicht praktikabel, die Kennzeichnung und Nummerierung zu ändern, nur weil ein Gremium mal wieder meint, eine Norm zu ändern oder sogar ersetzen zu müssen.
 Je nach CAD-System ist es nicht möglich oder praktikabel, parallel die alte und neue Norm zu pflegen.

 Habt ihr euch schon mal gefragt, wer die Normen gestaltet? 

 Der Wutbürger


----------



## Bär1971 (15 Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wie heist es so schön? Viele Wege führen nach Rom... Ob und in wie weit aktuell gültige Normen zur Kennzeichnung eingesetzt werden (und/oder wie Diese von jedem von uns interprettiert werden) hängt immer vom Konstrukteur selbst und der Kundschaft ab. Jeder von uns hat sich seine Gedanken gemacht wie er die BMK´s ausführt und das ist ok so. Schliesslich muss der Kunde zufrieden sein und die Kennzeichnung als solche empfinde ich als nicht normwichtige Kosmetik und bin selbst da auch flexibel. Anderst sieht es natürlich mit den anderen Normen zur Gestaltung und Ausstattung der Schalt- und Sicherheitstechnik aus. Diese Normen müssen eingehalten werden und das wird auch dem Kunden gegenüber vertreten. Aber wie ein Sensor beschriftet wird... Nennt es künstlerische Freiheit und zufriedene Kunden


----------

